# NY Strips



## LarryWolfe (Mar 9, 2006)

Cooked 3 bone in NY Strip Steaks about 1lb each.  Seasoned two with worchestershire and S&P and one with Wolfe Rub.  Cooked 4 minutes per side.  I also marinaded some aspargus in EVOO, Balsamic Vinegar, Kosher Salt and Fresh Black Pepper.  Cooked some baked potatoes for the ladies too, I can't have potatoes on SB Diet.  Everything turned out great! 

Steaks on left seasoned w/Salt and Pepper, on on the right is Wolfe Rub


 

 

Asparagus with EVOO, Balsamic Vinegar and S&P


 

Wolfe Rub Steak


 

Salt and Pepper Steak


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 9, 2006)

Nice Larry! All I had was leftovers.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll take mine medium rare =D>


----------



## Griff (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow, Larry. I hope the folks that live at your house realize how well they eat. 

Griff


----------



## Finney (Mar 9, 2006)

I had salad.......... :grin: 

They look good Larry. =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 10, 2006)

Yum Yum !!! You're sure giving that grill some love !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 10, 2006)

wow Larry, I just smashed my nose into my monitor trying to get to that steak!


----------



## cleglue (Mar 10, 2006)

I all looks great!

Who ate the one with Wolfe Rub?  Does the SB diet allow sugar because Wolfe rub has that in it? Or was it the diet version of Wolfe Rub?

I'd probably be blowing my diet IF I WAS ON ONE.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 10, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I all looks great!
> 
> Who ate the one with Wolfe Rub?  Does the SB diet allow sugar because Wolfe rub has that in it? Or was it the diet version of Wolfe Rub?
> 
> I'd probably be blowing my diet IF I WAS ON ONE.



Are you new around here? LOL  ...just kidding.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 11, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> I all looks great!
> 
> Who ate the one with Wolfe Rub?  Does the SB diet allow sugar because Wolfe rub has that in it? Or was it the diet version of Wolfe Rub?
> 
> I'd probably be blowing my diet IF I WAS ON ONE.



Craig my older daughter will not eat steak without Wolfe Rub on it.  It was the original version.  

If you wanna try a diet that is EASY to follow, try the South Beach.  First two weeks are the hardest, after that you introduce more food into your diet.


----------

